# Conectar cable telefonico a tarjeta de audio



## Eagle (Ene 17, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo muy poca idea de electronica, pero se me ha ocurrido una idea y quisiera llevarla a cabo.

Tengo el auricular de un telefono y un ordenador.  Me gustaria conectar el auricular del telefono a la tarjeta de sonido para utilizarlo como microfono y altavoz. 

Lo que necesito (creo que es viable) es conectar el cable del auricular a 2 clavijas RJ, pero no se que cables tengo que poner en cada una y si funcionará.

Se agradece cualquier comentario, tanto sobre el proceso de montaje, como sobre si es posible.

Gracias.


----------



## Guest (Ene 17, 2006)

Claro que puedes conectarlo, solo necesitas adaptar la impedancia de la linea tanto para el microfono como para el auricular. Aunque creo que es mas sencillo que tomes la señal directamente del microfono y el auricular de un telefono, ya que de esta forma te ahorras el adaptar impedancias, y la proteccion (por el sobrevoltaje) que debe haber en el momento que timbran.

Saludos.


----------



## Eagle (Ene 20, 2006)

Gracias, pero creo que me he explicado mal.

Tengo un aurcular que es inalambrico. Lo que quiero es conectar es la base del auricular al PC. No puedo conectar el auricular y el micro, porque lo que quiero es no tener los cables.

Gracias 8)


----------

